# Lake Erie catfishing



## saleleb

This year I want to concentrate primarily on cat fishing. I have really been enjoying the experience of cat fishing the last few years and want to dedicate most of my fishing toward doing so. I love the fight they put up and might even consider trying to eat some this year to help out with money for food. I am looking for bigger cats to fish for. I do not own a boat and do all my fishing from shore. I live in Summit county about 10 minutes from downtown Akron. I would love to drive up to Lake Erie to do some cat fishing, but I am not sure where to fish from shore to do this. Could anyone recommend a location for shore fishing for cats at Lake Erie please? Any information would be highly appreciated as I don't know much about Lake Erie at all. I have two heavy cat rigs set up and each has 50 pound line on them.


----------



## samiam

Go to the cei break wall. You will need to pay something like 4 bucks. You will also have to deal with the crowds fishing for white bass if you go before dark. Last year I would get about six an hour. The closer to the water discharge the better. You will also need a long handle net. I even pulled in a gar last year.


----------



## fredg53

Sans advice is right on only problem like he said are the crowds also check the lake before you make the drive 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bludog

Caught some Big Channel Cats Trolling for Walleye out of Lorain. Seen people fishing for them on shore. The Cats we caught looked very healthy,but i would not eat because I hear they are polluted?


----------



## triton175

Ohio EPA reccomends eating Lake Erie channel cats only once a month. The last time I checked they were on the "do not eat" list, but that must have changed for 2011.
See here:
http://www.epa.ohio.gov/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.aspx#table


----------



## fredg53

We eat em they are fine. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## catfishunter

I fish for catfish all the time up at lake erie mostley in the sandusky bay area the average fish there is around 4to 7 pounds but i have caught them up to 18 the bay bridge area aint a bad spot to fish for cats but on some days it can get crowded. During MAY threw AUGUST try using shrimp it seems to do the best some night u can catch alot other nights u catch a couple


----------



## saleleb

I just wanted to let you guys know that I did a bit more research and decided to head up to the Lorain pier. I ended up landing this guy after 1 hour bottom fishing off 1 worm! LOL


----------



## mepps_fisher

that is a AWESOME FISH MAN!!!! just hope you kept it. grabbing it by the tail with pliers aint the best thing for em


----------



## saleleb

mepps_fisher said:


> that is a AWESOME FISH MAN!!!! just hope you kept it. grabbing it by the tail with pliers aint the best thing for em


Yeh, I did not have a net, so some folks down the pier helped me get it out with their big net so I let them keep it.


----------



## Pigsticker

Hey Saleleb, hella cat man! That one alone made it worth the trip IMO.


----------



## fredg53

Nice fish hopefully I can get one of those tonight


----------

